# 1991 Quattro V8 heater troubleshooting



## QuaffroV8 (Dec 25, 2008)

Help, please: my 91 Quattro V8 has the climate control A/C system which works ALMOST perfectly. For some reason or other, during cold weather there is very little heat available to the cabin and/or defroster. I've replaced the engine thermostat without noticeable effect. Can any of you advise me where/how I might begin to troubleshoot the malfunctioning heater?? Help?







Thanks.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: 1991 Quattro V8 heater troubleshooting (QuaffroV8)*

It's possible your temp. flap control motor has failed. Remove the cover and try adjusting the temperature and see if you can see it move.
Link to it location http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/....html


----------

